# Deer Processing in Pickerington or Lancaster Area



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to take a deer to get processed in this area - I'm willing to drive a little ways, just want to find a good quality place. I'm a new hunter, second year out and hope to get lucky this weekend.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Although the owner is not the most personal in the world, Rieser does a good job in an extremely quick time period. I got my deer back in 4 days and my dad got his back in 3. Hope this helps.

RIESER DEER PROCESSING&#65533;
10151 S.R. 158
Baltimore, Ohio 43105
(740) 862-6309


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I brought mine to Edwards which is south of Lancaster right off of 33 and will never bring one there again. Took them 13 days to process it. Not one of the cleanest looking places either.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Rienshields is in Breman not too far from either location. The make some great products. Try the jalapeno summer sausage for sure.


----------

